# ADA entry 2009 - Forward Motion



## zig (17 Aug 2009)

Hi everyone here's my entry from this years ADA IAPLC 2009 competition.

This tank wasn't finished when I entered it, I needed more time to finish it off, but I entered it anyway   it was low light tank so I should have allowed plenty of time, lesson there. The second picture is nearer to what I had in mind when I started this aquascape and that shot was taken about mid July just gone, the shot for the ADA entry was taken right up to the deadline, probably just a couple of days before entry deadline day. I didn't use any special photography techniques other than a tripod, I did add more lights over the tank for the second shot though, just another overtank luminaire, both shots are taken at about 1/20 sec so the fish are a bit blurred. I photographed it with a point and shoot Canon powershot A610. Click on the pics for larger images.


The spec for the tank

Tank 90x45x45cm

Lighting 4x24W T5 about 9 hours per day

EI method dosing

CO2 2bps

50% Water change every week

Plants

Eleocharis parvula
Long leaf Java fern
Anubias (nana I think)
Cyperus helferi
Vallisneris nana
Various crypts 
Java Moss
Spiky moss

Fish

White cloud mountain minnows 

This tank recieved 90th position, I was happy enough with that all things considered, I will give it another shot next year and hopefully will be a bit more organised


----------



## George Farmer (17 Aug 2009)

You the man!

Love the use of wood, Peter.


----------



## John Starkey (17 Aug 2009)

Hi zig,
I like it,to my mind it seems to have a wild look about it,
well done on the 90th place,
john.


----------



## rawr (17 Aug 2009)

I love it! Well done on your position, representing us in a great light. 

I like the fact it's low tech and the wood structure is great! Do you mind telling us what wood it is?


----------



## Dave Spencer (17 Aug 2009)

Major congratulations Peter. Not half bad for someone who is away most of the time.

It has nice, unkempt but controlled look to it, if you know what I mean. I like the way you never lost the piece of wood on the ground, too.

WCMM eh?

Dave.


----------



## Superman (17 Aug 2009)

Stunning, has ADA all over it.
I particularly like the wood positioning and the java fern "Maine" around the tall wood.

Well done Peter.


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Aug 2009)

wonderful landscape peter and well deserved high placing.  Love how the wood looks random but also ordered at the same time... if you know what i mean!


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Aug 2009)

I love it peter, a massive contrast to your previous entry, a testimant to your aquascaping vercitility. Congratulations on the week deserved position.


----------



## Simon D (17 Aug 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the week deserved position.



I hope that's a typo and you mean "*well*" not "week" or even worse "weak".  LOL

Well done Peter, looks excellent!


----------



## zig (18 Aug 2009)

Thanks everyone!

@rawr - Thomas the wood I collected over the last couple of years on my trips down the countryside over here, I have a couple of spots where I can get decent enough wood, found a new spot recently as well, like any aquascaper worth his salt always looking for new material you know yourself  Working out this aquascape took a while though, the hardscape was worked out alright but I had to go searching for a couple of pieces of wood that would "fit" the aquascape, I knew what I wanted but finding them is another matter so I had to go looking for them. I found a beauty of a piece on one of those trips though that will make up another aquascape, so always a bonus doing it that way

@Dave Spencer - Dave I used WCMM because I didnt want to use a shoaling fish, I wanted a fish that would be a bit more random the way it moved around the tank and also a fish that would primarily swim at the top of the tank, this was the space I needed to fill with the fish. Theres no heater in the tank either which is a bonus and that suited these fish quite well. The fish position in the shot I entered to the competition I think is quite good, in the second shot maybe its not so good, they weren't/aren't the easiest fish to work with.


----------



## James Marshall (18 Aug 2009)

Congratulations on your well deserved contest placement.
The scape is very original whilst still conforming to classic nature aquarium style, an amazing achievement.
You have an excellent eye for natural form, colour and texture.

Cheers
James


----------



## zig (18 Aug 2009)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your well deserved contest placement.
> The scape is very original whilst still conforming to classic nature aquarium style, an amazing achievement.
> You have an excellent eye for natural form, colour and texture.
> 
> ...



High praise indeed!

Thanks for your words of encouragement James


----------



## Nick16 (18 Aug 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I collected over the last couple of years on my trips down the countryside over here, I have a couple of spots where I can get decent enough wood, found a new spot recently as well, like any aquascaper worth his salt always looking for new material you know yourself



what wood is suitable to be collected? any particular trees? im in the countryside and if i knew what to look for it wood (see what i did there   ) be excellent, a doddle really.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Aug 2009)

My favourite aquascape you have produced so far  but i just cant tell you why i like it so much 

Is this tank still running? i would love to see some more matured shots.
Congratulations, i can see this ranking high in the AGA again if you enter


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Aug 2009)

Lovely scape Peter.

I think the wood really makes it, I suspect that it hasnt made it further up the field due to the planting.

Nice work  8)


----------



## zig (18 Aug 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys  

@Nick - Nick once the wood is dry and not still on the tree then its all collectable IMO, I dont know what type of wood it is TBH, I would avoid rotten wood newly downed wood from wind etc, once its totally dried out I would say its pretty safe to use. Normally what I do is collect the wood then I will debark it, that usually takes some time but gives you a good indication of how dry it is, totally dry and the bark comes off easy enough. I then store the debarked wood in a dry shed. Before I use the wood I will soak it for a couple of weeks as it gets a lot of the tannins out of it that way, I use a large plastic dust bin with a lid for that, I do it outside, I usually do a water change in the bin after about a week or so, can't say I have had any problems in my tanks from wood collected like this. Give it a go especially if you live in the countryside  

@Aaron - Thanks a lot Aaron, the tank is still running with the plants in it but I have broken down the hardscape, trying to decide what to do next  I have some other shots Aaron mainly the front view (thinking AGA here) mainly with a brighter background but I sort of like the shot above tbh.


Thanks Graeme  

Not sure how I could have planted it radically differently tbh bearing in mind its a low light setup, it would have been nice to use more crypts but they just dont do so well in my water Im afraid, the water is extremely soft around here, halfway through the growout stage I wanted to change the foreground I was probably just getting impatient though, I sort of like the wild grassy look now that its finished, how would you have planted it mate? I would say if I had the aquascape finished and entered that version it might have gone up a few more notches in the rankings, but who knows, I will enter the finished version that I have now into AGA anyhow and see how it goes.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Aug 2009)

would boiling the water help? i have a metal bucket and could boil it up for a bit with some water from a kettle. 

but thatnks for your response, i think i might go out collecting later....


----------



## George Farmer (18 Aug 2009)

I can vouch for the quality of zig's collected wood.  

I used the same stuff in my ADA entry, and recent Cambodia biotope.  Thanks, Peter!   

And Top 100 is one heck of an achievment, by the way.  I don't expect to ever get that high, personally.

Kudos!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Aug 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the comments guys
> 
> 
> Thanks Graeme
> ...



I think thats it Peter, the tank is missing the crypts, or is it?  I really love the wood, it draws your eye in and around the aquarium, very dramatic and full over energy and movement. The lack of crypts makes for a mono green planting, which is the only draw of this scape.

Do you get some feed back from the ADA judges at all?

I do love it Peter, I much prefer this one to your last ADA entry.

Very cool  8)


----------



## Themuleous (18 Aug 2009)

Nice  does need time to mature a bit though. Look out ADA 2010!

Sam


----------



## keymaker (19 Aug 2009)

Peter, your previous work - the "Irish hills" was one of my favorites. No wonder: it brought originality and something new. A kind of European approach to all this Japanese style. Which is a valuable addition to be appreciated by anyone who is open enough to new trends in aquascaping. (I did sense a bit of lack of "openness" with this particular scape. Scapes actually... But this is another story.)

No wonder, that my newest scape - still under construction - is stongly inspired by your vision. I will try to go a bit further though and combine the "big rock" and the "distant mountains" approach in one scape. In contrast with what you did... Will see what comes out of it...

However, this new project of yours is a lot more difficult to evaluate. You obviously think and design in terms of the conventional Ryuboku. It is so much harder to achieve originality with this style of composition. Looking at the "leaders" of the previous years one can easily determine what is the ADA way of evaluating winning scapes. Being in the first few is all about originality and fresh approach. The fact that you still got number 90 demonstrates that you have the exceptional scape-balancing skills and an established visual style. A trully amazing work... Congratulations!


----------



## zig (20 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys very interesting.

@Nick - I find just soaking it does fine, I would need a VERY large cauldron to boil some of the pieces that I find!

@Graeme - Thanks for the feedback Graeme, no you don't get any feedback /comments from the judges unless you make the top 27 and then Takashi Amano will make some comments on your winning work which is published in the competition booklet. One thing I will say though is that monotonal green aquascapes have won the last 2 IAPLC, although last years winner used a blue background so I don't know if that counts. Personally I don't get too caught up in achieveing lots of colour in my aquascapes. last year you need to go to scape number 8 in IAPLC before you see some red introduced, the first 7 winning aquascapes are pretty much all green.

@Keymaker - Thankyou very much for your post, some interesting points you have made, you have me thinking now and thats not a bad thing, thanks for your input. Maybe my approach is too conviential, I will have to give that some thought  I have another couple of Ryuboku hardscapes worked out which I will work into finished aquascapes soon enough perhaps my design style will become a little clearer and easier to evaluate then. Thanks for your feedback.

Thanks George and Sam for the comments although I will say Sam this is probably as mature as this particular aquascape will ever get as I think any more mature and it will soon be overcooked!!

Thanks all


----------



## samc (20 Aug 2009)

congrats on the placement zig! this scape seems like one that would look much better in real life than on any photo


----------



## zig (20 Aug 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> congrats on the placement zig! this scape seems like one that would look much better in real life than on any photo



Thanks Sam, I had a video of the tank but I think I deleted it a few weeks ago as I needed space on my card, typical eh


----------



## samc (20 Aug 2009)

thats a shame. i would have like to see it  if you make another make sue you put it up


----------



## nico (23 Aug 2009)

this lay-out is breath taking , exactly the type i like the best , very natural , "simple" and efficient  ...beautiful


----------



## hydrophyte (23 Aug 2009)

I really like this one. The driftwood gives a more convincing impression of just having fallen chaotically into place like it would in nature, in contrast to the more organized arrangements that one usually sees. The plants convey a similar feeling.


----------



## samd0912 (23 Aug 2009)

I love the way the wood gradually takes your eye across the whole tank and I feel that by having a lot of clean wood on show helps with the flow. 

Congratulations on your position! I think there are many people who aspire towards your standards and I'll certainly be using your tanks as a source of inspiration.


----------



## zig (23 Aug 2009)

Thanks guys

nico as an aquascaper I hold in high regard you are restoring my faith in this scape, im getting mixed views/reviews here, thanks a lot for your input  

Thanks hydrophyte, I have seen your name around the various planted boards probably APC where I am guilty of lurking  , welcome to UKAPS you are very welcome here, your riparium project looks very interesting I hope to see it upddated


----------



## TDI-line (23 Aug 2009)

Truly stunning, one of the best displays i have ever seen.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2009)

There's an underlying theme, or something that says...british. 

I personally love it. the wood is different to what we usually see, and the arrangement is first class. i can imagine seeing this in a British country side for sure.

I'd love to of seen it a few months down the road....(says the guy that rips them down for fun) 

a second top 100 has to say something about the scaper and not the scape, not a one off but someone who can keep producing quality over and over.
well done peter.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Aug 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> There's an underlying theme, or something that says...british.


I'm really interested in this, as I wonder if there's a British style developing?

Even though Peter is Irish...


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Even though Peter is Irish...



ahhh...there you go then. an Irish theme   even better.


----------



## zig (24 Aug 2009)

Thanks TDI-Line  

Thanks Saintly  

No definitely irish alright but god knows I spend enough time in here to apply for a new passport  

Yes typical Irish scene alright, wild looking, dull and windswept, rain not to far around the corner  

I cant say I see a British style developing in aquascaping myself, not yet anyway, I can't say I could pinpoint a European style either. Lots of individuals have styles though I would say I could pick out among the many good aquascapers across Europe. I don't think I have a defined style myself either I would need to do more finished aquascapes for that to develop I think.

Cheers guys


----------



## George Farmer (24 Aug 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> I cant say I see a British style developing in aquascaping myself, not yet anyway, I can't say I could pinpoint a European style either. Lots of individuals have styles though I would say I could pick out among the many good aquascapers across Europe. I don't think I have a defined style myself either I would need to do more finished aquascapes for that to develop I think.


I think you're right mate.

Is it even necessarily a good thing to have you're own style?  By definition, doesn't this imply a kind of creative limitation?


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Aug 2009)

Great entry Peter and good to see you tried something totally different from last year.
Personally I prefer this tank, much more my style of tank, congrats


----------



## zig (26 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> zig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say as an aquascaper Takashi Amano has his own style. So given that he is the most successful and most famous aquascaper in the world perhaps it is not a limitation by itself. 

I think an easy analogy would be to look at the art world and some of the most famous painters. Paintings by Monet, Rembrandt and Picasso are all distinctly recognisable, each painter has their own style, but within each style many masterpieces will be produced by the artist. So in the right hands having a distinctive creative style will not be a creative limitation IMHO.

I do know what you mean though George, why limit yourself one style when you can try many, it is a hobby for us afterall.


----------



## zig (26 Aug 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great entry Peter and good to see you tried something totally different from last year.
> Personally I prefer this tank, much more my style of tank, congrats



Thanks LD appreciate that  

BTW I have taken down the competition entry picture from the first post, I will leave the finished aquascape picture there. Yes I know, I'm complying   there is a debate on a different forum about compliance with ADA's wishes in removing the competition pictures, some think its a bit much of them to ask you to remove your pictures or they will remove prizes etc, "they control the hobby" . Personally I dont agree, I will do it out of respect for the organisers who afterall organise this great competition and have asked me to do so. I have no problem with that. I would have removed it sooner but the email ended up in the spam folder, you have all seen it by now anyhow


----------



## nico (26 Aug 2009)

Do you mean that ADA found out that you posted this picture on this forum and complained about it? 

anyways , there is still the 2nd picture   

i could not develop so much my thinking in my last comment (it was hard to see the keybord with all the tears in my eyes    )

the use of the wood is really original , very natural , in the choice of the pieces and the disposition , that is the first thing that kept my attention , it doesn't look like anything i've seen before ....and i really like it the way wood "moves" in the plantation is simply great , it doesn't seem complicated or over thought (yet i am sure it is ...   ) , and i think that the natural look really comes from this , from it's "simpliciy" (and i use " "   ).

As for the plantation , it is really perfect , matches perfectly the lay-out , many interesting points there too , especially in the mid-ground where i like a lot the use of the microsorum (in the right part under the wood) , it integrates perfectly the hardscape in the scene , the use of crypts is great too!!! (could you specify what varieties you used here?) , fore ground in eleocharis matches perfectly with the hardscape too , and i like how the wood on the foreground appears out from it ...here again very natural  also very good choice of plant for the background , here again very simple and exactly in the "ambiance" of the scene .

As for the fishes , i like those ones (even though mine always swim on the top of the tank and give me a hard time for the pictures) , maybe that a few more fishes could have been added , a very small school that would swim in the lower part ....but i am not even sure it is necessary after all ...  

anyways , i think you get that i really like this tank , as for the ada contest i think that it deserves a good place ....even better than 90th from the other tanks pictures i have seen in the top 100 here and there , still the place doesn't do the quality of the tank , this one is great   

Nico


----------



## George Farmer (26 Aug 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> I would say as an aquascaper Takashi Amano has his own style. So given that he is the most successful and most famous aquascaper in the world perhaps it is not a limitation by itself.
> 
> I think an easy analogy would be to look at the art world and some of the most famous painters. Paintings by Monet, Rembrandt and Picasso are all distinctly recognisable, each painter has their own style, but within each style many masterpieces will be produced by the artist. So in the right hands having a distinctive creative style will not be a creative limitation IMHO.
> 
> I do know what you mean though George, why limit yourself one style when you can try many, it is a hobby for us afterall.


Excellent points, Peter!  Thanks.

I have to agree with you.  And maybe even one's style could actually be that they've a very diverse style...

From your previous three ADA entries, and knowing you're previous works (winner of the PFK Aquascaping Contest and older forum contributions), I would say that your style is diverse.  That's a good thing IMHO.  

Keep up the great work mate!


----------



## zig (29 Aug 2009)

nico said:
			
		

> Do you mean that ADA found out that you posted this picture on this forum and complained about it?
> 
> anyways , there is still the 2nd picture
> 
> ...



hey nico, thanks very much for your critique I appreciate it, I was away for a few days, life has been busy, so I am sorry for the delayed reply.

As regards the email from ADA, I hope they weren't complaining!!   as far as I know ADA have sent the email to the top 127 ranked entries, last year you recieved the same worded message with your posted result, it was included in the letter you recieved with your competition ranking result, so this year they just emailed it instead. Although they have emailed it a good bit later then the result announcement on the 11th aug, they sent me the email on the 19th aug. Its no big deal really not when you come in 90th position anyhow I'm sure.

The tank was always going to be a low light tank thats what I had in mind when I set it up. Around this time I was working long hours so I could not afford the time to upkeep a highlight high maintainence tank that would not have worked for me at that time. so the planting had to be relatively easy with low maintainence. I just picked plants that have done well for me in the past in similar setups and didn't require much work, I knew I wanted a wild look so I planted with that in mind. I didnt really have the time to experiment with new plants in this layout, so I kept it pretty simple (keep it simple stoopid, thats me   )

The crypts are just easy crypts, crypt parva, crypt wendtii green and brown, they never grow large in my tanks. My water is very soft < 1dkh so crypts dont really thrive so I stick to the easy ones normally.

The wood for the hardscape I collected in the countryside over here, it was chosen from a store of wood I have collected over the past 2 years. The hardscape I worked out over a couple of days when the tank was dry, I always had in mind the idea of trying to capture the feeling of motion. There is another aquascape that I had worked on previously which is where I got the inspiration for the hardscape for this one, the other aquascape was never finished :? so I didn't post it up obviously, but I might try it again and finish it this time  

Thanks for your input nico, look forward to your scapes as well, always good 

ps thanks George


----------

